# Biblical Theology Reading



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2009)

Allright. Time the for the semi-monthly "help Ben decide what to read next" thread. I am nearing completion of Geerhardus Vos' Biblical Theology. Previous to this I read Richard Gaffin's Resurrection and Redemption. So I would like to stay in the "Biblical Theology" track for the next big book I read. I have 4 choices in front of me. Two by Geerhardus Vos and two by Herman Ridderbos.

The Self-Disclosure of Jesus by Vos

The Pauline Eschatology by Vos

The Coming of the Kingdom by Ridderbos

Paul: An Outline of His Theology by Ridderbos

What Say Ye PB?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 23, 2009)

What about John Owen's Biblical Theology. I just picked my copy up this morning and started to read it.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 23, 2009)

Randy, 
Be prepared for more information about idolatry than you ever thought you would need to know. The book may feel overly-tedious at times, but many aspects make it one of my favorite of his productions. His discussion about the relation of theology to covenant in the beginning of the book, and his treatment of evangelical theology toward the end are wonderful.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't be much help here -- the latter book by Ridderbos is the only one I can offer an informed opinion on. Vos is very much a tedious read for me, but the first book on your list sounds very interesting. I voted for _Paul: An Outline_, but if you go the _Self-Disclosure_ route, be sure to give us a review!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2009)

Well Self-Disclosure only got one vote and many seem to not be aware/read it so I think I'll start with that then move on to Coming of the Kingdom, Pauline Eschatology, and then end with Paul: An Outline of His Theology. Also since Marrow at least requested a review of Self-Disclosure I will try and do that when I finish.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 24, 2009)

Ben,

If you've read Gaffin, you may not need to read Vos, The Pauline Eschatology right away. On the other hand, I have never been much of a fan of Ridderbos. He puts me to sleeeeee . . . eeee . . . p. No attention span, I guess.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't have a clue but I picked the fourth one.


----------



## brianeschen (Apr 24, 2009)

Just out of curiosity . . . What is biblical theology? Is that opposed to unbiblical theology?


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 24, 2009)

VERY much oversimplified: Systematic Theology is synchronic; Biblical Theology is diachronic. ST is organized in topics, which are examined with the whole Bible in view; BT can also be topical, but is intent to show the development of the doctrine in the history of redemption, and can be limited to a sub-corpus. Both are biblical, and, if done well, each implies the other to some extent. The ordo salutis, where ST examines the application of redemption and puts it all in order, is more of ST concern. The Spirit was always active (OT and NT). Examining the shift that occurs at Pentecost might be more of a BT concern. Way oversimplified, and the more I add, the more I realize that you either need a treatise or my first two sentences.


----------



## brianeschen (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation. Wouldn't good Biblical Theology be systematic?


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes. And vice versa. But the organization is different and the questions are different.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 25, 2009)

I personally find Vos more stimulating, although he is a far harder read than Ridderbos. The reality is that if you're finishing Vos's BT, I would go with Beale's The Temple and the Church's Mission, Johnson's Him We Proclaim, or Mathison's From Age to Age. Or you could read the collected shorter writings of Vos.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 25, 2009)

A couple of stupid questions: Did Vos ever write in English, or is what we have by him only (older) translations? Could part of the reason that Ridderbos is more easy to read be due to the fact that we have a more recent (i.e., more modern) translation of him?


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> A couple of stupid questions: Did Vos ever write in English, or is what we have by him only (older) translations? Could part of the reason that Ridderbos is more easy to read be due to the fact that we have a more recent (i.e., more modern) translation of him?



Almost all his works were originally written in English. However, he thought in Dutch, and I think that shows pretty clearly in his writings.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> A couple of stupid questions: Did Vos ever write in English, or is what we have by him only (older) translations? Could part of the reason that Ridderbos is more easy to read be due to the fact that we have a more recent (i.e., more modern) translation of him?



As usual, our resident Reformed genius, Greenbaggins nailed it. 

Remember that Vos was born in the Netherlands, did some of his theological studies in Grand Rapids, then at Princeton, completing his work in Germany. But he also received his doctorate in Arabic Studies at Strassburg! But, with nearly four decades at Princeton, he was an English speaker, albeit with a European mind as Lane indicated.

Not having the erudition of Greenbaggins, I have always found Ridderbos tedious to read and would vote for Vos as the more seminal thinker.

Hey, if you like Gaffin and want to get really controversial (and have a flak jacket handy), why not follow up Gaffin with Mark Garcia's doctoral dissertation on union with Christ in Calvin? It certainly caused an uproar in OP circles when Garcia took swipes at the Westminster CA boys and provoked that long and erudite rejoinder in _Ordained Servant_ by Godfrey! It follows Gaffin's views on Calvin and is the fruit of his historical theological studies in Edinburgh. Just don't talk about it on the PB unless you want to get into a shooting war with some of the Escondido guys.


----------



## Casey (Apr 25, 2009)

Beale's book on idolatry is good. A little Hebrew knowledge helps with that one. But if you want to see him trace another theme . . .


----------

